# EVE-Spielzeit



## Nyrdara (19. Juli 2014)

Spiele jetzt seit ein paar Tagen wieder EVE Online, doch die Spielzeit wird mir in BLASC3 irgendwie net mitgeloggt.....


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2014)

Hi,

die letzte Info die ich zu dem Spiel hatte war, dass die ausgeführte Datei folgendermaßen lautet:
exefile.exe

Weil das aber ein relativ bescheuerter Name ist, gab es noch eine Erkennung, und zwar muss folgende Datei im gleichen Verzeichnis wie exefile.exe liegen:
destiny.dll

Stimmt das denn noch?


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Stimmt das denn noch?



Ja. Beide sind unter Eve Online\bin vorhanden. 

Meine Version von EvE ist über Steam installiert. kA ob das was damit zu tun hat.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ja. Beide sind unter Eve Online\bin vorhanden.
> 
> Meine Version von EvE ist über Steam installiert. kA ob das was damit zu tun hat.



Starte das Spiel mal und schau mal was im Taskmanager läuft


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Starte das Spiel mal und schau mal was im Taskmanager läuft




Hab ich 

Es ist immernoch exefile.exe im angegebenen Verzeichnis. 


Hier der genaue Ablauf:
Man klickt aufs EvE Online Icon -> Die launcher.exe startet sich, dort loggt man sich ein -> Klick auf "Play" startet die exefile.exe.
Die launcher.exe bleibt bestehen, kann aber manuell beendet werden. 

Guckst du evtl. ob ne bestimmte Version der destiny.dll drin ist? Weil die wird regelmässig geupdated.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hab ich
> 
> Es ist immernoch exefile.exe im angegebenen Verzeichnis.
> 
> ...



Danke - es zählt aber nur der Name. Kannst du das mit BLASC bitte mal testen? Ich habe keine Version von Eve da.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2014)

Erkennung sollte wieder laufen. 
Dafür aber BLASC3 bitte mal neu starten (und das Spiel vorher auch beenden).


----------

